# Customer Turkey



## Madmax0818 (Feb 3, 2021)

Gorgeous mount. I’m going after my first bird with my bow this year. Should be interesting


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you and good luck this year!


----------



## KayBur (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks great! How did you manage to maintain such a clear shape of the bird? As far as I understand, this is not the first stuffed bird you were able to make. How long did you practice? Are there a lot of processing solutions?


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

The curve in the primary feathers is well done. Good work.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you. I have been a taxidermist for 30+ years. Only take in a small amount of animals per year because I work full time right now as well. I don't want my customers waiting 1-3 years to get their mounts back, as I have heard from some folks with other shops. I had this Turkey back to the customer in 2.5 months, which is about the average time for most of my clients.


----------



## KayBur (Jan 15, 2021)

MountNMan57 said:


> Thank you. I have been a taxidermist for 30+ years. Only take in a small amount of animals per year because I work full time right now as well. I don't want my customers waiting 1-3 years to get their mounts back, as I have heard from some folks with other shops. I had this Turkey back to the customer in 2.5 months, which is about the average time for most of my clients.


Cool! You have great talent. Although it is more likely not only talent, but also a great desire to improve their skills. This is a huge and painstaking work. In addition, these are not items that are in demand every day. This is not a car repair or furniture creation, this is something special, and therefore taxidermy arouses special respect and admiration.


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

That is an awesome looking mount!


----------



## JRBunn (Feb 16, 2021)

MountNMan57 said:


> This is an archery kill this past fall season.
> View attachment 7357236


Very nice


----------



## BigRed1080 (Feb 9, 2021)

That is a great mount. Love the detail!


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice work!


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

very cool mount


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

MountNMan57 said:


> This is an archery kill this past fall season.
> View attachment 7357236


Nice looking mount!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## Njjeep21 (Jun 2, 2021)

Nice job! Where are you located?


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Njjeep21 said:


> Nice job! Where are you located?


Licking County Ohio


----------



## Kaylanjpope (Jul 14, 2020)

MountNMan57 said:


> This is an archery kill this past fall season.
> View attachment 7357236


Not a fan of the fake heads decent mount though!


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Kaylanjpope said:


> Not a fan of the fake heads decent mount though!


not a fake head, it’s a freeze dried head from the actual turkey


----------



## Kaylanjpope (Jul 14, 2020)

MountNMan57 said:


> not a fake head, it’s a freeze dried head from the actual turkey


Oof, paint job is wonky


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Kaylanjpope said:


> Oof, paint job is wonky


Really? How’s that? Painted from actual turkey references
Let's see some of your turkey's.


----------



## wesdawn1 (Sep 13, 2021)

MountNMan57 said:


> This is an archery kill this past fall season.
> View attachment 7357236


How much do you charge for something this good


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

wesdawn1 said:


> How much do you charge for something this good


Life size Turkey is $900.


----------



## Dana.W (Jul 4, 2021)

Awesome mount


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

Great turkey mount


----------

